# Entry to Abu Dhabi



## nathan1980 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello, 

I will be traveling to Abu Dhabi for a 5 day business trip this December. 

In 2011 I was arrested for DWI but had charges dropped to Careless Driving, which is a misdemeanor. My criminal record shows an arrest for Careless Driving. 

Will this prevent me from being able to enter the UAE? Do they perform background checks at border? If not, am I required to tell boarder official about the criminal record? 

Thank you, 

Nate


----------



## qlada (Oct 6, 2013)

No one at the border can check your personal criminal history. In fact, even in the other county your personal record does not show misdemeanor.


----------



## Blue-bayou (Dec 19, 2010)

nathan1980 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be traveling to Abu Dhabi for a 5 day business trip this December.
> 
> ...


If the charges has been dropped, you're record will show clear if they ever check it, but they don't to be honest! there's no point letting them know about it neither. Happy trip! :car:


----------

